# Amazing World Statistics



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 12, 2010)

No matter what is the field, Information is the power. Head to the following website and know the true stats of the countries compare their current position, compare their path of development, etc. The depth is impracticable here..

The name of the website is...

www.gapminder.org

You can jump straight into charts by visiting... 

*graphs.gapminder.org/world/

You can see every country's progress at the same time.. or conduct grudge matches between selected. 

It totally blew my mind off. 

Here is what I compared just now.. I compared no. of users connected to broad band between India, China and USA.. and the process of the development form early 2000.

*i45.tinypic.com/2a6tchx.jpg

We can also see and compare loads of things like...

*i49.tinypic.com/2zs8hfd.jpg

and can watch the countries progress in that particular field from as early as early 1800s.

I know... I know.. many of you people know about his website from quite a time. But It might be useful for the people who don't know.


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link bro, 
Yep, really amazed!!!


----------



## staticsid (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey nice link Vamsi

I didn't know about the service... Thanks...

Speaking of stats here's a fun look at stats:
*www.onlineschools.org/


----------

